# What to write in a stat dec.



## raymp (Dec 29, 2010)

I have some friends writting stat decs about us for a spouse visa.
Can someone suggest to me what they should write in it?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Come on now Ray, just have a little think about it as you should for all application aspects.


----------



## Barrbcow (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Ray, Just get them to write the reasons why they believe you are a genuine couple and are in a committed and ongoing relationship. My friends also asked us the same thing, they just covered stuff like how we go out as a couple, share bills, etc. Goodluck


----------



## sagorakram (Apr 9, 2012)

*need help from u*

@Barrbcow would u able to help me?? i found that u got ur visa. i trying bring my gf from back home and i dnt know wat to do from beginig to end. thanks


----------



## Barrbcow (Sep 22, 2009)

sagorakram said:


> @Barrbcow would u able to help me?? i found that u got ur visa. i trying bring my gf from back home and i dnt know wat to do from beginig to end. thanks


Well there is a checklist on the Australian immigration website, we just got all the forms they needed, filled them out and got together as much proof of our relationship as possible. Always make sure you have the most up to date forms as they update these regularly. Are you applying for a prospective marriage visa? where is your gf coming from? I have no problem answering your questions if I can.


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

raymp said:


> I have some friends writting stat decs about us for a spouse visa.
> Can someone suggest to me what they should write in it?


Have them refer to form 888 for what the DIAC is looking for.


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

You guys asking for specific questions really need to do your research. If you look AT ALL at the immi site it refers you to Booklet 1 which answers every question right down to what evidence they are looking for. Booklet 1 covers de facto, prospective marriage, and spouse visas. 

It is painfully obvious when someone hasn't even read the immi website and if you won't put 10 minutes into poking around that site or Booklet 1, you're not really ready for the thousands of dollars it costs to apply for these visas or the mental stress the application process puts on a person.


----------



## JakFleet (May 31, 2012)

Vyktoria said:


> You guys asking for specific questions really need to do your research. If you look AT ALL at the immi site it refers you to Booklet 1 which answers every question right down to what evidence they are looking for. Booklet 1 covers de facto, prospective marriage, and spouse visas.
> 
> It is painfully obvious when someone hasn't even read the immi website and if you won't put 10 minutes into poking around that site or Booklet 1, you're not really ready for the thousands of dollars it costs to apply for these visas or the mental stress the application process puts on a person.


Your previous post clearly answered the question there was no need to add this, i'm sure people can make their own decisions when applying for a visa


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

JakFleet said:


> Your previous post clearly answered the question there was no need to add this, i'm sure people can make their own decisions when applying for a visa


After answering the question, I felt it was necessary to add that. While I asked a lot of questions, I still read Booklet 1 first and tried.


----------



## lili2 (May 16, 2011)

Hey guys, does anyone know if NZ Citizens are eligible to fill out a stat dec? Ive been getting my family members to fill out the Form 888 so far. I understand that it is for Australian Citizens and Permanant Residents, however in my case I have a famly member who is a NZ Citizen and Permanant Resident of Australia (currently living in Australia) she will not have a stamp in her passport however as she wont need one, being that she has NZ Citizenship...any thoughts on this??


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

I guess what the original poster is looking for is a template because this is a very subjective topic, open to many interpretations. It can range from superficial or sweeping statements written by those none-the-wiser, like "I believe they are in a genuine and continuing relationship because they stare at each other with adoring eyes", to what was mentioned above - sharing bills, going out as a couple etc. From an applicant's point of view, we want our friends/relatives to write statements that explain the relationship as they should be, and some of us just aren't that good with words, or writing.


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

You answered your own question. An Australian PR is eligible to fill out form 888 as is an Australian Citizen.
However NZers who arrived in Australia post 2000 and something are not entited to automatic PR. They have to apply for it - better check if she has PR or TR.

Remember you only need 2 x form 888.

On another note, anyone in Australia can fill out the Commonwealth Stat Dec but I doubt it is looked at too closely.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

A statutory declaration is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness..............................Under the Act a person who wilfully makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence and may be fined or jailed, or both.

A stat dec says that you have other people who will vouch for you as being in a genuine and continuing relationship.......
You only need two (but you should get more) - preferably family members who actually have some knowledge of your relationship.

"Skin in the game" for those people if they find your application is false.....

Good luck.....


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

lili2 said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know if NZ Citizens are eligible to fill out a stat dec? Ive been getting my family members to fill out the Form 888 so far. I understand that it is for Australian Citizens and Permanant Residents, however in my case I have a famly member who is a NZ Citizen and Permanant Resident of Australia (currently living in Australia) she will not have a stamp in her passport however as she wont need one, being that she has NZ Citizenship...any thoughts on this??


Yes, they can. The DIAC understands that not every couple lives in Australia so not every applicant will have Australian citizens to fill out this form.


----------

